# wie soll ich vorgehen?



## Guest (23. Mrz 2006)

Ich möchte ein Applet schreigen, der die dateien auf dem Localen rechner von user öfnet, zerkleinet, und in kleinen packeten zu einem PHP script sendet.
der PHP script packt die zerstückelte Packete zusammen, und speichert in eine Datei auf dem server.
Dadurch will ich Upload realisieren, der möglichkeit von upload von verzeichnisen bietet, und gleichzeitig bei Apache vorangestellte maximale-upload-size umzugehen.

Ich weiss wie ich das mit java realisieren kann.
Aber Ich weiss nicht, wie ich dem User, durch eine einfache Bestätigung die Rechte für die Ausführung von diesem Applet vergebe, so dass der User einfach eine meldung bekommt, ob er meinem Applet vertraut, und bei bestätigung könnte der Applet schon die von User gewelte dateien bearbeiten.

Die beispiele von solchen Applets gibt es schon in Internet, wie hier: http://www.radinks.com/upload/applet.php , aber die dahinten steckende Technik ist mir leider Unbekannt.

Danke für einen Beispiel für realisierung von Automatischen vergabe von Apletts-Rechten.


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2006)

ich glaube, dass ich gerade bei euch der antwort gefunden habe
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=29182

Ist es das?
wird bei signieren diese meldung, ob der User dem Applet vertraut, gesendet?
oder handelt es sich um eine zusätzliche Technik?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2006)

Ich denke schon, dass es das ist, was du suchst.


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2006)

Herzlichen Dank!!!
und Grüß an den Kleinen!!
Bei so einem Papa wird er bestimmt besser als ich Programmieren


----------

